# Considering purchase - white cabinetry concerns



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I don't know if it's just the brand new models that have the white/cream cabinetry, or if Outback has always been this way.

We're considering purchase of a new unit and I am just a little leary of the white cabinetry.

Do you find yourself thinking, "What was I thinking???? CAMPING, (which equals dirt and mud), with white cabinets????"

I'll post this over in another spot too. I'm new to the forum and am not sure where to put this question.

Thanks.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have two large (82 and 90 lbs) smooth collies and haven't had any trouble with the cream cabinets. They are durable and clean easily. And they really brighten up the interior. The dogs lay next to the cabinets, and I haven't noticed any dirt, etc. Of course, if something spills directly on the cabinet, I just wipe it clean. If I could just find a cure for all the dog hair swirling around.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I find them very easy to clean. Not an issue with me...I like them because they are white.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

summergames84 said:


> We have two large (82 and 90 lbs) smooth collies - If I could just find a cure for all the dog hair swirling around.....


I know the feeling - I have a large (70 lb) Golden Retriever. 
Here's a hint: Once the dog hair settles to a carpet area. (The step or your vehicle) Spray windex on the carpet. Leave it 5 minutes. Wipe up with a towel. Dog hair comes right up. Car wash places use this techinque to clean vehicles. 
I'm not sure why it works but it does!

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## shooter (Mar 16, 2004)

Ditto everyone else's comments. 1 two year old, two brittany spaniels and even a couple of pure boondocking trips recently and the white laminate cabinets just wipe off!! Between the open/airy feeling and the ease of cleaning they are the best thing I've seen in RV's in a while.

Craig


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, Golden Mom.I'll try the Windex. I may have to buy it by the drum, but if it works, it will be worth it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was a bit worried about the cabinets as well, I was used to the wood look. But the white sure does seem to open things up easily and they clean off in a snap too. A lot more campers are coming with the white cabinets, some look to fancy to me, but the Outbacks seem to blend the clean looks with a enough style to be nice but not to much either.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love the white and cleans easily as well; with 3 small childern everythings gets sticky very quickly.

People that have come in the TT comment everytime how bright the inside is. (Even the neighbour who just bought a Prowler)

Thor


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

All,

I'll add my voice to the list of folks that like the cabinets. In fact, I think the whole interior of the unit is well designed for easy cleanup. I've got a 2 and 4 year old who can make a mess faster than anything, and the easily wipe-able cabinets, counters, dinette and couch cushions, and floor are invaluable.

Chet.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

I agree with Chet. The first thing I loved about the Outback was no carpet and white cabinets. 
3 kids and HUGE Bernese puppy, I found it to be a great layout and everything can be wiped down (except if you get the rose color scheme the dinette has more material than fawn and jasmine).

I keep a package of baby wipes and a canister of Lysol Sanitizing wipes and that pretty much takes care of anything.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We love how easy it is to clean the white cabinets and use Simple Green spray to clean the entire interior.







Except for the floor where we use a wet Swiffer.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We like them, easy to maintain.

Have the same type in our home kitchen, had them for 6 years now and are holding up excellent, sometimes they may look a little stained in high use areas, but some simple cleaner and scrubbing and they look brand new again.

I would say with proper maintenance and care they will last just as long or longer than traditional wood with stain and poly on them.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our last big project around the house this spring was having our kitchen cabinets painted, yes you guessed it, a mid-tone off white with a glaze finish. A month or 2 later we are looking at TTs & what do we walk into but the Outback with the same finish on the cabinets. From that point on the conversation went from which trailer to which Outback.

It's true, the light color does seem to enlarge the space to your eye. It did in our home as well as the Outback. Love having no carpet as well, much easier to swiffer than vacuum. The kids acutally fight over who gets to swiffer every day in the Outback. Imagine...


----------



## bumpo11 (Oct 8, 2003)

I love the white. It's been very easy to keep clean. I'm not sure if anyone is interested but the new Mr. Clean scub sponges takes off ALL scuff marks on the walls and cabinets. I even used it in the shower.

Tammy


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

These are great tips. Although, I can't imagine my 14 yr old teenage girl and 9 yr old son fighting over the swiffer.......that would be a dream.


----------

